# Best interior accessories



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Idk why, but the chrome window switch covers/extensions really dressed my door up I feel. New 7Pcs Chrome Door Window Switch Cover Trim For Cruze 2009-2014 Malibu 12-14 | eBay


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> I’ve looked into several accessories for the interior such as chrome trim pieces of carbon fiber trim. I’m also interested in Cover King seat covers, does anyone have these?


Waste half a day and browse through AliExpress.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Waste half a day and browse through AliExpress.


Only half a day?!?!!? Your self-control is better than mine!


----------

